# Pub Stopover Wanted - A66 / A1 South



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a nice safe pub stopover please, serving good food and fine ales, anywhere along the A66 Penrith to Scotch Corner, or A1 south Catterick/Boroughbridge/ Wetherby Area?

Info needed for Thursday morning, 26 March 09 latest please.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, we have used the Greyhound(the dog) at Shap, just off the M6,great food and there was a CC certified location opposite,
curlyboy


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a nice safe pub stopover please, serving good food and fine ales, anywhere along the A66 Penrith to Scotch Corner, or A1 south Catterick/Boroughbridge/ Wetherby Area?
> 
> ...


Jock

A66 - the village of Temple Sowerby (about 6 miles east of Penrith) has now been by-passed. If you turn off the A66 and drop into the village, nice pub with a decent car park, down by the old village green - I'm wondering if the land lord would mind you parking there overnight, especially if you bought a meal or few bevvies? 8)

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You could stop at

http://www.tanhillinn.co.uk/

A bit of the A66 but motorhome friendly, or so I have been told.

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cafe*

Hi

The Quernhow Cafe used to allow overnighting. If you get to one end of the car park with lorries between you and the A1 it is quiet enough.

http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/quernhow.html

Russman the busman!


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*Pub Stop over*

Why not try Croft Working Mens Club Croft Darlington we stayed there for one night a verey good stop over for more info send pm

ballymoss


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Jock,

RichardnGill are right about Tan Hill and it definitely is Motorhome friendly. Tell them you want to stay and they ask only for a small donation to charity (£1 each). Beers courtesy of Theakstons including Old Peculiar last time we were there, resident pet sheep. Breakfasts are served at weekends for sure but possibly in the week too as they are a B&B.

JohnW


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks to all so far, for your replies.

We'll have a wee look at them later and sort out what's what. I have to say that the Tan Hill Inn is looking good right now, purely due to location................................oh, and that it just happens to dispense Old Peculiar, one of my favourites. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though, we'll consider all the options.

Cheers,

J & R.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tan Hill Inn*

Jock

If you do go to the Tan Hill, would you make a note of your route please? I phoned them a while back and obtained a suggested route for a motorhome. I spoke to someone else about the route mentioned and they said "never in a light year"

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Tan Hill Inn*



Rapide561 said:


> Jock
> 
> If you do go to the Tan Hill, would you make a note of your route please? I phoned them a while back and obtained a suggested route for a motorhome. I spoke to someone else about the route mentioned and they said "never in a light year"
> 
> Russell


Will do Russell.

It'll definitely be route dependant, on whether we do visit the Tan Hill Inn, or not. The Autoroute shows it to be about 11km off the A66, turning off between Brough and Bowes. 
What bothers me Russell, is the lack of road numbers for that short route. I think that's my clue. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The roads from the A66 are quiet narrow but should have no traffic on them. I have not done it in the M/H yet but cycled it a few times. The farmers manage ok on the roads so you should be ok with the M/H (hopefully)

If you go mid week the traffice should be even less.



Richard..


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Jock,

I've been up to Tan Hill in the motorhome and whilst the roads are not tremendously wide they are mostly on open moorland without walls or hedges so meeting oncoming traffic was not a problem. As RichardnGill says though there should be very little traffic anyway.

The route I took was the reverse of the way you would come. Hopefully I have correctly attached a map to this posting showing where I joined the A66. This point for you would be about 4 miles after North Stainmore and is more or less opposite the Roman Fortlet of Maiden Castle which I assume is signed. The road up to Tan Hill can be seen leaving the BOTTOM edge of the map to the left. It is Cycle route 71 and should be signed as such.

When leaving the pub go left to Reeth. It's a very picturesque run down and from there you can go across to Richmond to pick up the A1 South.

JohnW


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Tan Hill Inn*



Rapide561 said:


> Jock
> 
> If you do go to the Tan Hill, would you make a note of your route please? I phoned them a while back and obtained a suggested route for a motorhome. I spoke to someone else about the route mentioned and they said "never in a light year"
> 
> Russell


I took my Hymer up there from the direction of Keld,no probs it is on a bus route!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its not strictly on your route but I contacted the landlord at the Sun Inn Pooley Bridge at the top end of Ullswater recently and he doesnt object to Motorhomes in their car park (go in for a pie and pint obviously). You have a choice of three pubs then all within staggering distance and a walk by the lake if you like. Pooley Bridge is about 6 miles from the M6 Penrith Junction.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Tann Hill*

 Ciao tutti,
and thanks for the suggestion. Pencilled in for my next trip in UK.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks again for all the replies. As we try to do this journey about twice a year, (duty family visit), we've booked in with the Tan Hill Inn for this time, and will try one of the others, next time round. 
When contacted a few moments ago, The Tan Hill Inn were very welcoming, and confirmed that a large MH would not be a problem.  

As Wizzo advised, a donation is charged, (£2.00 pppn) and goes into the charity coffers. 
Winners all round then. :wink: 

Thanks again fellow MH'ers. :wink: 

J & R.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As we try to do this journey about twice a year, (duty family visit),.


Ah J and R, you and me both. I'm currently heading for Middlesbrough on monster in law duty. I'd rather be motorhoming to the Gates of Hades itself 

The only good thing about Teeside apart feom the A66 westbound is the Pizzas on Linthorpe Rd and Petches pork pies.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> The only good thing about Teeside apart feom the A66 westbound is the Pizzas on Linthorpe Rd and Petches pork pies.


Hi Clodhopper,

We've not experienced those culinary delights, in that area yet. :lol: 
Good luck with the "monster in law" duties. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

The first junction for penrith going south bound on the M6.(J41 I think)If you turn off there and head for penrith the first roundabout you get to A6 Road carlisle/penrith you will see a pub every time I go past they have MH'S and caravans pitched up. So I take it the food is very good.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Before I go any further, I'd just like to make clear, that what I am about to write bears no bad reflection whatsoever on *RichardnGill*, nor on *Wizzo* for recommending the Tan Hill Inn.

Having phoned the Inn on the Wednesday, and been told that parking up for the night with a large MH, and that having a meal and a couple of drinks wouldn't be a problem, we arrived there at around 15.30.
It would appear, that the person I spoke to on the phone, isn't the same person I spoke to on arrival. 
Yes we could park up for the night down the side of the pub, sheltered from the blasting wind, but no we couldn't have a meal unless it was a chilly or something simpler, as the chef wasn't in on a Thursday night. Not the info we received over the phone, otherwise we wouldn't have gone out of our way to visit the place. I was looking forward to a nice steak, after a couple of pints of Theakston's Old Peculier, and Rita was looking forward to a nice fish, or poultry dish.

We can confirm that the roads leading to and from are very narrow, but passable, and that the views are stunning, however we cannot comment on the standard of food, as we jumped back into the MH and drove off.

Feeling well p##d off, we made our way down to Richmond, picked up the A1 at Catterick, and drove straight to Newark. 7 hours driving in total, and still no Old Peculier at the end of the journey.   

Jock.


----------

